# Fehler Tomcat/JSP findet Methode nich



## john2000 (21. Dez 2008)

hi,
ich probiere schon ein paar stunden rum, allerdings funktionierts einfach nicht 

local läuft die webanwendung einwandfrei und beim hoster erhalte ich immer folgenden Fehler

```
javax.servlet.ServletException: db.DBConnect.testMethode2(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/String;)V
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.doHandlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:825)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.access$1100(PageContextImpl.java:64)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl$12.run(PageContextImpl.java:745)
	java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.handlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:743)
	org.apache.jsp.newPost_jsp._jspService(newPost_jsp.java:118)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:94)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:324)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:292)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:236)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)
	sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor161.invoke(Unknown Source)
	sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	org.apache.catalina.security.SecurityUtil$1.run(SecurityUtil.java:239)
	java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	javax.security.auth.Subject.doAsPrivileged(Subject.java:517)
	org.apache.catalina.security.SecurityUtil.execute(SecurityUtil.java:266)
	org.apache.catalina.security.SecurityUtil.doAsPrivilege(SecurityUtil.java:157)

root cause

java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: db.DBConnect.testMethode2(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/String;)V
	org.apache.jsp.newPost_jsp._jspService(newPost_jsp.java:63)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:94)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:324)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:292)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:236)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)
	sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor161.invoke(Unknown Source)
	sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	org.apache.catalina.security.SecurityUtil$1.run(SecurityUtil.java:239)
	java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	javax.security.auth.Subject.doAsPrivileged(Subject.java:517)
	org.apache.catalina.security.SecurityUtil.execute(SecurityUtil.java:266)
	org.apache.catalina.security.SecurityUtil.doAsPrivilege(SecurityUtil.java:157)
```

die JSP sieht so aus: 

```
<%@ page import="java.util.ArrayList"%>
<%@ page import="db.*"%>



<jsp:include page="form.jsp"></jsp:include>
 
<%      DBConnect dbc = new DBConnect();

        if( request.getParameter("submit") != null ) {
                request.setCharacterEncoding("UTF-8");
                String username = request.getParameter("username");
                String text = request.getParameter("text");
        
                
        
                dbc.savePost(username, text, null);
        		dbc.testMethode2(username, text, null);  <----- das hier funktioniert nicht - egal wie ich die Methode in der Klasse DBConnect nenne (die Methode tut nix- nur ein Mantel) 
                out.println(text);      
                out.println("Eintrag eingefügt :)");
                } //end if

                DBConnect dbc2 = new DBConnect();
                
                //dbc2.testMethode();
                
     
                
        
%>
```


----------



## Murray (22. Dez 2008)

john2000 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: db.DBConnect.testMethode2(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/StringV


Tja - offensichtlich gibt es in db.DBConnect keine Methode mit der Signatur

```
void testMethode2( String arg1, String arg2, String arg3);
```
Wenn es in Eclipse geht, aber beim Hoster nicht: vielleicht ist beim Hoster noch eine alte (=nicht neu übersetzte) Version der Klasse im Classpath?


----------



## john2000 (22. Dez 2008)

in eclipse gehts nur beim hoster nicht.

wie kann ich die alte version updaten? ich habe sie aus den ordner gelöscht und dann die neue klasse reinkopiert

danke schonma


----------



## john2000 (23. Dez 2008)

ok hat sich erledigt


----------

